
Google Scholar won't work on VPN (no CAPTCHA option) - Tree1993
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/websearch/ynU-eKluMSg;context-place=topicsearchin/websearch/scholar
======
Tree1993
By bluequoll:

> But first, the basic cause of this issue is not the VPN per se. Google
> simply sees a large volume of traffic coming from a single IP address, with
> no way of knowing that it's a VPN. The same behaviour has been reported by
> students of large educational institutions, where there is a large volume of
> users trying to connect to Google Scholar through the institution's single
> public IP address. The reality that there are hundreds, thousands or perhaps
> hundreds of thousands of individual users behind an IP address is not known
> to Google. The VPN provider or institution's network keeps track of the
> individual users while presenting a single connection to Google. There may
> be a rogue user somewhere on the network, or it may simply be the sheer
> number of attempted connections that triggers the blocking, but the point is
> that it has gone past the point of a CAPTCHA. I guess it's similar to power
> load shedding on an electricity network.

------
Tree1993
I don't understand why there is no CAPTCHA.

